# Best Kindle Version of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms?



## Southern Presbyterian (May 7, 2014)

Which of the myriad versions of the Westminster Confession of Faith available for the Kindle is the best? One that contains the full Scripture proofs would be preferred.


----------



## MW (May 7, 2014)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Which of the myriad versions of the Westminster Confession of Faith available for the Kindle is the best? One that contains the full Scripture proofs would be preferred.



As a follow-up, is there anything which attempts to reproduce something like the full FP edition, or the old Free Church Standards edition?


----------



## Logan (May 7, 2014)

If I might put in a plug for my own...

http://www.amazon.com/Westminster-Standards-Confession-Catechisms-Psalms-ebook/dp/B00A7X2EMM/

I essentially tried to duplicate the printed edition put out by FPP, with the Confession and Catechisms and all linked scripture proofs as footnotes (which recent kindle software nicely renders as a popup instead of taking you to the end of the document). I also think (unlike some kindle documents) that it is comely: I try to be meticulous about formatting.

Also included:
To the Christian Reader, Especially Heads of Families
Mr Manton's Epistle to the Reader
Sum of Saving Knowledge
National Covenant
Solemn League and Covenant
Directory for the Publick Worship of God
Directory for Family-Worship
Form of Presbyterial Church-Government

And as a bonus, I formatted The Psalms of David in Metre to be included.

Hopefully it is all easily navigable, with table of contents and "goto" menu.

Edit: Rev Winzer posted while I was typing this, but hopefully this also answers that question.


----------



## Afterthought (May 7, 2014)

There is also this one that seems to mimic the FPP edition (in terms of content) but without the National Covenant: 1647 Westminster Confession of Faith eBook - KJV Bible | Catalog Products | Shop | The Puritan Shop


----------



## MW (May 7, 2014)

Logan said:


> Edit: Rev Winzer posted while I was typing this, but hopefully this also answers that question.



Logan, Does this include the different Acts of Parliament and Assembly, italics in the proofs, and the table?


----------



## Logan (May 7, 2014)

If by "Acts of Parliament" you mean the preamble to things like the Westminster Confession "Agreed upon by the assembly of Divines at Westminster...Approved by the General Assembly 1647, and ratified and established by acts of Parliament..." then yes, but they aren't long sections.

There are no italics in the proofs.

Which table do you mean? I recall one list of names (which I included but did not format as a table) and the list of canonical books of the Bible, which I did format as a table.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 7, 2014)

Logan said:


> If I might put in a plug for my own...
> 
> Amazon.com: Westminster Standards: Confession, Catechisms, Psalms of David in Metre eBook: Logan West: Kindle Store
> 
> ...



Thank you, Logan. I purchased this. Very nicely done! I think it will work well for what I intend. And at @ $2.99, it's a bargain to boot.


----------



## MW (May 7, 2014)

Logan, that looks almost complete and perhaps the closest there is. It is good to see something like this available.

The italics can be important for highlighting which part of the proof relates to the proposition.

There is a table of chief matters in the back of the Free Church and FP editions.


----------



## Logan (May 7, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Logan, that looks almost complete and perhaps the closest there is. It is good to see something like this available.
> 
> The italics can be important for highlighting which part of the proof relates to the proposition.
> 
> There is a table of chief matters in the back of the Free Church and FP editions.



Thanks for those notes. I will consider making those changes when I am done with my current project (which I am excited about). Any other feedback would be welcome too. It was largely a project for myself that I decided to share with others but improvements would be great.


----------



## JP Wallace (May 8, 2014)

Oh go on, what's the next project?


----------



## Logan (May 8, 2014)

Currently retypesetting Calvin's sermons on Titus. It will still be the older translation, but in a modern font with standardized spelling, etc. I've typed up 13 out of 17 sermons and my wife and I have proofed 7 in the span of the last week and a half, so moving along quite rapidly.

Basically going from this, which is the only available edition I know of:




to this (though as yet this still will need to be finalized to get rid of ragged bottoms on the pages):
View attachment TitusSermons.pdf

It is my hope that it will still be quite useful to readers. A kindle version will also be made.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 8, 2014)

This may be true; but from an historical perspective it has to be noted it was not an official part of the texts but added by a printer in the 1650s (Rothwell) in his editions of the Confession and Catechisms. So the italics are not something the assembly added to further elaborate their proofs; the official versions only contain references. 


armourbearer said:


> Logan, that looks almost complete and perhaps the closest there is. It is good to see something like this available.
> 
> The italics can be important for highlighting which part of the proof relates to the proposition.
> 
> There is a table of chief matters in the back of the Free Church and FP editions.


----------

